# Flowering tobacco



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience or info on flowering tobacco? Our local ag agent was giving seedlings to the local beekeepers. The literature with the plants state that 25 plants can produce one super of honey per colony. And it blooms during our summer dearth. (now if I can just keep other bees out I will be in high tobacco!).

I planted about 10 plants per colony. Just a guess, but it will be drops in the bucket as far as honey production is concerned.

The plant is called hybrid 142.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I've never dealt with it, however i'd give it a good try myself just for fun and to see if it works for the girls.


----------



## Dodgerdoob (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm from tobacco country and the old beeks there say tobacco honey is aweful. A few years ago my brother harvested some disgusting honey that was credited to tobacco.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dodgerdoob said:


> I'm from tobacco country and the old beeks there say tobacco honey is aweful. A few years ago my brother harvested some disgusting honey that was credited to tobacco.


Buzzkill.......:no:
Hey, if its flowering during the dearth then spring honeys already harvested and thats the winter feed....... That is if the honey isnt what you want. G


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Dodgerdoob said:


> I'm from tobacco country and the old beeks there say tobacco honey is aweful. A few years ago my brother harvested some disgusting honey that was credited to tobacco.


I have heard that tobacco honey is not tasty. The plants the ag agent gave us is "flowering tobacco". It is some type of hybrid and a cousin to the kind of tobacco planted for smoking. Since this will bloom in the summer, it will not be harvested. Although it could get mixed in with any fall flow honey - if we have a fall flow.

Shane


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I searched flowering tobbacco, its a nice looking flower, I guess they call it tobbacco because the leaves are similar. Good luck with it. G


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

tsmullins said:


> The literature with the plants state that 25 plants can produce one super of honey per colony.


Last year I grew around 100 plants in the back yard, don't know what hybrid it was but had quite pretty flowers. Don't last long when cut though. Had around 1/2 dozen or so hives in the back yard also but they got a negligible amount of honey from it.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey, how about for every tabacco plant you seed- plant some mint, maybe some catnip and you will have KOOL tasting honey! just a thought. B


----------



## Sonoramic413 (Aug 10, 2013)

bugmeister said:


> Hey, how about for every tabacco plant you seed- plant some mint, maybe some catnip and you will have KOOL tasting honey! just a thought. B


Thats funny!


----------

